

Mine Kafon — Low-Cost, Wind-powered Land Mine Detonator - tmslnz
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/massoudhassani/mine-kafon/

======
gus_massa
Previous discussion of the project, from another source:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4808061>

(1 month ago, 180 comments)

~~~
tmslnz
Thanks. Still, I noticed the Kickstarter campaign has started, so this is
likely worth a heads up…

